# Veneer



## red1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Heck, I don't know where to put this..My kitchen cabinets are trashy looking...dbbl wide
home with laminate covered kitchen cabinets. Ordered some red oak veneer..glue, glue
applicator and veneer scrapper..Read lots of articles, veneer goes on just about anything,
some with sticky back some you have to glue...Getting it to lay flat and trimming seem
to be the big items to pay attention to...Anyone ever laid veneer on existing furnature,
or cabinets before?


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Yep, one time. On cabinets. Hated it.

Trick for me was cutting and dry placing multiple times before laying. To get it "flattened" I used a weighted hand roller I ordered from the local hardware store just for it. Work from the center out...and plan on redoing a couple if you're anything like me and impatient.

Hope it goes well Red!


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Best way to fix veneer on old cabinets is to stop at IKEA and look in the kitchen section... 

Like anything, veneer depends on the prep. Smooth, clean, degreased and then apply veneer. Trim, finish and protect.

Jeff


----------

